# Πώς περνάει απαρατήρητη η βρομερή τους αποφορά;



## nickel (Jan 21, 2010)

Από τη χτεσινή στήλη του Στάθη της «Ε», με τίτλο «φαιά φίδια»:
Σάπια φωλιά με σάπια αυγά για σάπια φίδια στα όμορφα και κοσμοπολίτικα Χανιά;

Τι συμβαίνει στην ιστορική, ευρύχωρη κι ευγενική πόλη; ποιος δαίμονας κατοικεί στους μαύρους ίσκιους και δέρνει κάθε τρεις και λίγο μετανάστες; ποιος δαίμονας βρυκολάκιασε κι έβαλε δυο φορές μέσα σε έντεκα μέρες φωτιά στην ιστορική Συναγωγή Ετς Χαγίμ της πόλης;

Ποιος, ποιοι σκυλεύουν τη μνήμη μιας κοινότητας Εβραίων που δεν υπάρχει πια; (μάλιστα με πολλές ευθύνες πολλών). Και πώς η οξυδερκής χανιώτικη κοινωνία, αστική κι εργατική, δεν έχει αντιληφθεί ανάμεσά της τον βρυκόλακα που βρωμάει αντισημιτισμό και μισαλλοδοξία;

Είναι ο βρυκόλακας νέος άνθρωπος που του 'χει κάψει το μυαλό ο φασισμός; και πώς περνάει απαρατήρητη η βρωμερή του αποφορά; σε ποιες αγκαλιές κουρνιάζει; ποιοι τον αφήνουν (ή κιόλας τον ενθαρρύνουν) να αποπατά στα ιερά και τα όσια των άλλων -δηλαδή ΟΛΩΝ μας;.. ​Στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση υπάρχει ψήφισμα για τον εμπρησμό της συναγωγής Χανίων, που απευθύνεται στο ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο και το εξέδωσαν ιστορικοί και κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες κατά τη διάρκεια διημερίδας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.
http://www.petitiononline.com/chasynag/petition.html

Πληθαίνουν γύρω μας τα φαινόμενα φασιστικών συμπεριφορών, βγαίνουν όλο και περισσότεροι αρουραίοι από τις φωλιές τους, και το κείμενο του Στάθη εξέφραζε ακριβώς αυτό το ρίγος αποτροπιασμού που με διαπερνά κάθε τόσο πια, κάθε τόσο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2010)

Φυσικά, έγινε ζήτημα και στον διεθνή τύπο. Εδώ ένα άρθρο του Andrew Apostolou στο Wall Street Journal με τον διόλου κολακευτικό τίτλο "The shame of Modern Greece": 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704320104575014571634292264.html


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2010)

Δύο Βρετανοί και ένας Έλληνας συνελήφθησαν στην Κρήτη για τους πρόσφατους εμπρησμούς στη συναγωγή της Παλιάς Πόλης των Χανίων.
Μέσα σε λίγες ημέρες η συναγωγή τυλίχθηκε στις φλόγες δύο φορές.
Από τον εμπρησμό της 16ης Ιανουαρίου, σύμφωνα με τον διευθυντή της συναγωγής, κάηκε σημαντικό μέρος του αρχείου, τέσσερις ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές, 300 CD και κασέτες με εβραϊκή μουσική.
Είχε προηγηθεί άλλη πυρκαγιά στα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου, όταν άγνωστοι δράστες είχαν μπει από διαφορετικό σημείο προκαλώντας φωτιά που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να καεί μια εσωτερική σκάλα και βιβλία.
Συνολικά από τις δυο επιθέσεις κάηκαν 2.500 τίτλοι σπάνιων βιβλίων.
Για τις συλλήψεις θα υπάρξουν επίσημες ανακοινώσεις της αστυνομίας εντός της ημέρας.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2010)

Δύο Βρετανοί κι ένας Έλληνας δε μας κάνει, γιατί χαλάει λίγο το άρθρο που παρέπεμψε ο Αμβρόσιος πιο πάνω- το όποιο με παραξένεψε στο σημείο που κατηγορεί τους ξένους ιστορικούς για μεροληψία υπέρ των Ελλήνων (μα όλοι πια;).


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Εκτιμάται ότι και από τις δύο «επιθέσεις» καταστράφηκαν συνολικά 2.500 τίτλοι βιβλίων. 
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1097540&lngDtrID=244

Όποιος κι αν το έκανε ήταν 100% βάρβαρος. Ούτε μισοβάρβαρος ούτε μιξοβάρβαρος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2010)

Βλέπω από την είδηση σου Νίκελ, ότι οι δράστες είναι κυρίως κάτω των 25 ετών. 
Κι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ένας τόσο νέος άνθρωπος να ασχολείται με εμπρησμούς βιβλιοθηκών και μουσείων (γιατί τόπος λατρείας δεν ήταν το κτήριο). Και μάλιστα να πηγαίνει και σε άλλες χώρες για να κάνει τέτοια. Δηλαδή αντί να σκέφτονται "τι ωραίες διακοπές που κάναμε πέρσι στην Κρήτη, δεν πάμε πάλι να κάνουμε κανένα μπανάκι;" σκέφτονται, "τι ωραίες διακοπές που κάναμε πέρσι στην Κρήτη, δεν πάμε πάλι να κάψουμε καμιά βιβλιοθήκη;".

ΥΓ Δε βγάζω απ'έξω τον Έλληνα που εμπλέκεται, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ο διεθνής χαρακτήρας της ομάδας. Επίσης αναρωτιέμαι αν τώρα που καταζητούνται δύο Αμερικανοί το Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ θα αναθεωρήσει την ανακοίνωσή του.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 22, 2010)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Δε βγάζω απ'έξω τον Έλληνα που εμπλέκεται, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ο διεθνής χαρακτήρας της ομάδας. Επίσης αναρωτιέμαι αν τώρα που καταζητούνται δύο Αμερικανοί το Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ θα αναθεωρήσει την ανακοίνωσή του.


Στο προτεινόμενο ν/σ για την ιθαγένεια η κυβέρνηση είπε, μετά την ανοικτή διαβούλευση, ότι το μόνο που μελετούσε (δεν ξέρω αν έγινε τελικά) ήταν εξαίρεση χορήγησης για λόγους "εθνικής ασφάλειας". Τους πράκτορες με βούλ(λ)α πιθανώς θα τους αφήσουμε αλλοδαπούς :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2010)

Από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ:
 Οι κάμερες έδειξαν τους πέντε δράστες

Το βίντεο από τις κάμερες στον χώρο της Εβραϊκής Συναγωγής Χανίων και πληροφορίες που συνέλεξαν αστυνομικοί αποκάλυψαν τους πέντε δράστες των εμπρησμών. Είναι δύο Αμερικανοί, δύο Βρετανοί υπήκοοι και ένας Έλληνας. Από τους εμπρηστές, συνελήφθησαν οι Βρετανοί και ο Έλληνας, ενώ αναζητούνται οι Αμερικανοί.
Η πρώτη επίθεση έγινε στις 5 του μήνα, 1.15΄ μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Από το υλικό που συγκεντρώθηκε διαπιστώθηκε ότι τη φωτιά έβαλε ένας από τους Αμερικανούς, ενώ οι συνεργοί του τον περίμεναν έξω εποπτεύοντας τον χώρο για την περίπτωση που κάποιος τους αντιλαμβανόταν.
Η επιχείρηση και τις δύο φορές ήταν οργανωμένη. Στον πρώτο εμπρησμό ο Αμερικανός μπήκε στο προαύλιο του κτιρίου και πυρπόλησε την εξωτερική σκάλα.
Οι εμπρηστές επέστρεψαν στις 16 του μήνα, 4.00 τα ξημερώματα για να ολοκληρώσουν την καταστροφή. Αυτή τη φορά τη φωτιά έβαλε ένας από τους Βρετανούς που συνελήφθησαν. Μπήκε στον χώρο από διπλανό κατάστημα που ήταν κλειστό, έφθασε στο προαύλιο και αφού παραβίασε την πόρτα του πρώτου ορόφου έβαλε φωτιά στο διώροφο κτίσμα. Λαμπάδιασε. Το ξύλινο ενδιάμεσο πάτωμα τροφοδότησε τη φωτιά και ο χώρος λαμπάδιασε καταστρέφοντας τμήμα του αρχείου και του υλικοτεχνικού εξοπλισμού. Όπως και στον προηγούμενο εμπρησμό, οι συνεργοί του επιτηρούσαν τον χώρο. ​


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 25, 2010)

Κι ένα ωραίο αρθράκι από το Έθνος. The truth is out there!
_
Σοβαρότατες πολιτικές διαστάσεις με εξαιρετικά ύποπτες και σκοτεινές πτυχές έχει πάρει πλέον η υπόθεση του διπλού εμπρησμού της εβραϊκής συναγωγής στα Χανιά, στις 5 και στις 17 Ιανουαρίου, με την αποκάλυψη των δραστών της επαίσχυντης πράξης. Εχει προκληθεί πολιτικός και διπλωματικός σάλος καθώς έγινε γνωστό ότι οι δράστες είναι... δύο Αμερικανοί από τη «διευκόλυνση» (δηλαδή τη βάση) των ΗΠΑ στη Σούδα, δύο Βρετανοί από τη βάση του ΝΑΤΟ εκεί και ένας Ελληνας, ο οποίος έχει σχέση με την τροφοδοσία της νατοϊκής βάσης! Οπως αποδεικνύεται από τις λήψεις καμερών επιτήρησης καταστημάτων που βρίσκονται στον ίδιο δρόμο με τη συναγωγή, δράστης του πρώτου εμπρησμού ήταν ο ένας από τους δύο Αμερικανούς με συνεργούς τούς υπόλοιπους τέσσερις, ενώ δράστης του δεύτερου εμπρησμού ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία από τους δύο Βρετανούς (33 ετών, ενώ ο δεύτερος είναι 23) με τους υπόλοιπους να φυλάνε τσίλιες!_


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2010)

Λεπτομέρεια για την οποία δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις αν αληθεύει:
Το πιο διασκεδαστικό είναι ότι στην αναγνώριση των δραστών έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο, όπως μεταδίδεται από τα Χανιά, το κλιμάκιο της... ισραηλινής μυστικής υπηρεσίας Μοσάντ που βρίσκεται μόνιμα στην Κρήτη, το οποίο «εισέβαλε» στα γραφεία της ΕΛΑΣ στα Χανιά και απαίτησε από τους Ελληνες αστυνομικούς να μαζέψουν το οπτικό υλικό από όλες τις κάμερες των καταστημάτων, βάσει του οποίου όντως αποκαλύφθηκαν οι Αμερικανοί και οι Βρετανοί δράστες, μαζί με τον Ελληνα «τσιλιαδόρο» συνεργάτη τους. Προφανώς τώρα οι Ισραηλινοί πράκτορες θα τραβούν τα μαλλιά τους!​
Ενδιαφέρον έχει και η (αναπόφευκτη) κατάληξη:
Η ΕΘΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ των δραστών εγείρει ένα κρίσιμο πολιτικό ερώτημα: οι Βρετανοί και οι Αμερικανοί από τις βάσεις πυρπόλησαν δύο φορές τη συναγωγή λόγω προσωπικής πολιτικής εμπάθειας εναντίον των Εβραίων ή έδρασαν κατόπιν εντολών μυστικών υπηρεσιών των χωρών τους; Εχουμε να κάνουμε δηλαδή με τυχαίες πράξεις αντισημιτικού κρετινισμού τεσσάρων ανεγκέφαλων Αμερικανών και Βρετανών ή με πολιτική προβοκάτσια ξένων πρακτόρων με στόχο τη δυσφήμηση της Ελλάδας στον εβραϊκό κόσμο που κατέχει κορυφαίες θέσεις στο παγκόσμιο τραπεζικό σύστημα, σε μια φάση που η χώρα μας βρίσκεται σε πολύ δύσκολη οικονομική κατάσταση και επομένως έχει ανάγκη τις ξένες τράπεζες;​Πραγματικά, βρομάει απ' όπου κι αν το πιάσεις!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 25, 2010)

Το Ισραηλιτικό Συμβούλιο της Ελλάδας περιέργως έχει μείνει στην ανακοίνωσή του, της 19ης Ιαν., και δεν έχει εκφρασθεί ξανά μετά τις εξελίξεις.



> *Το Κεντρικό Ισραηλιτικό Συμβούλιο Ελλάδος κατά τρόπο έντονο και επείγοντα, ζητά να καταδικάσει το αποτρόπαιο γεγονός η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση, να γίνουν ουσιαστικές και όχι τυπικές έρευνες για την ανακάλυψη των δραστών, να ληφθούν μέτρα αποτελεσματικής προστασίας.* [τα παχιά δικά του]
> Στο μεταξύ, διεθνείς οργανισμοί ζήτησαν από τον πρωθυπουργό κ. Γεώργιο Παπανδρέου να καταδικάσει τις νέες συγκεκριμένες πράξεις αντισημιτισμού, ξενοφοβίας, παραβίασης της θρησκευτικής ελευθερίας και να εγγυηθεί για την ασφάλεια της εβραϊκής Κοινότητας της Ελλάδας.



Btw Επειδή πήρε το μάτι μου το Central Israeli Council of Greece, το ΚΙΣ επιλέγει το ασφαλέστερο Central Board of Jewish Communities in Greece.

Και στην αναδημοσίευση άρθρων εφημερίδας των Πρετεντέρη και Μανδραβέλη, για ρατσιστικό κύμα στην Ελλάδα και ρατσιστικές ιδεοληψίες μίσους, που μάλλον θα ήθελαν να μην είχαν γράψει αλλά και δεν πρόκειται να μπουν στον κόπο να πουν "λάθος, προτρέξαμε". Αυτά βγαίνουν φασόν.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 25, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις και τι συμπέρασμα να βγάλεις. Αν πάντως αυτά που λέει ο Δελαστίκ στο άρθρο του είναι αλήθεια (περί βάσεων κλπ), τι κάνει νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια... Άλλοι πάλι λένε ότι οι Αμερικάνοι δεν είχαν σχέση. Τι να πεις και τι να σκεφτείς;


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και στην αναδημοσίευση άρθρων εφημερίδας των Πρετεντέρη και Μανδραβέλη, για ρατσιστικό κύμα στην Ελλάδα και ρατσιστικές ιδεοληψίες μίσους, που μάλλον θα ήθελαν να μην είχαν γράψει αλλά και δεν πρόκειται να μπουν στον κόπο να πουν "λάθος, προτρέξαμε". Αυτά βγαίνουν φασόν.




Η απάντηση θα είναι υποθέτω ότι τα άρθρα αυτά περιέχουν γενικότερες αλήθειες, επομένως δεν υπάρχει λόγος για αναθεώρηση. 

Άλλες απορίες μου όμως: υπάρχει μόνιμο κλιμάκιο της Μοσάντ στα Χανιά και μάλιστα έχει στα φανερά συναλλαγές με την αστυνομία; Σύμφωνα με ποια διμερή συνθήκη;
Επιπλέον, έχουν ανακοινωθεί τα ονόματα των δραστών; Τους αμερικανούς πάει, πεταξαν, δεν θα τους βρούμε, αλλά τουλάχιστον να μάθουμε με τι μοιάζουν και να γίνουν όσο πιο πολύ ρεζίλι γίνεται.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Φυσικά, έγινε ζήτημα και στον διεθνή τύπο. Εδώ ένα άρθρο του Andrew Apostolou στο Wall Street Journal με τον διόλου κολακευτικό τίτλο "The shame of Modern Greece":
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704320104575014571634292264.html



Και η απάντηση του Υπουργού Μιχάλη Χρυσοχοίδη: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703906204575027144233960082.html


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και η απάντηση του Υπουργού Μιχάλη Χρυσοχοίδη: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703906204575027144233960082.html


Και το σχόλιο κάποιου Περικλή Νικολάου, "A Greek Conservative", που τον στολίζει με βαρύτατους χαρακτηρισμούς:
With deep regret, I have to accuse the Greek minister of Citizens' Protection, Michalis Chrisochoidis, as a liar against Greek and worlwide Jews and the international community, as a sycophant against his political opponents, and as a traitor against his own country, Greece. ​
Η συνέχεια εδώ:
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703906204575027144233960082.html#articleTabs=comments


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Μάλιστα. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον που γίνεται ένα τέτοιο ανθελληνικό σχόλιο από Έλληνα στον διεθνή τύπο και που ο συγγραφέας του επιλέγει να το συνδέσει με τις πρόσφατες συλλήψεις μασκοφόρων ακροδεξιών.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> as a sycophant against his political opponents ​


Εδώ τι κάνει ο μεταφραστής; :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Και το σχόλιο κάποιου "[...] Greek Conservative", που τον στολίζει με βαρύτατους χαρακτηρισμούς:


Νομίζω ότι το να διαβάζει κανείς τα γραπτά ενός ακροδεξιού σε κακά αγγλικά είναι διπλό μαρτύριο. Ας μην τους δίνουμε αναγνώστες. (Ελπίζω μάλιστα να μη μας διαβάζει, αφού δεν έχει δει τα περί _sycophant _στις ψευτοφίλες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2010)

Έχουμε τρελαθεί εντελώς; Και τι θα γίνει όταν σφίξουν αληθινά τα γάλατα;


----------

